# Obstacles with passing a fire and electrical inspection using bare bulb vertical?



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 12, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with running a legal grow room using vertical bare bulbs? I'm putting together some design proposals and have some concerns about what might pass for "code". Any insight at all would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2018)

i do not have experience with running a legal grow room, but from a misspent youth working in the service industry, i can tell you that in any kind of commercial setting, bulbs have to either be coated or behind some kind of shield. the florescents in coolers are in plastic tubes, light bulbs in walk in coolers have to be in shields of some kind, older ones are tempered glass jars, newer ones are plastic.
i'd check with the local inspectors, tell them what you want to do, and ask them whether its legal or not. they may require a fire suppression system to be installed, if they allow it at all.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure about code but; from experience do not use metal stranded easy gliders. Took a couple zaps to realize it's easy to contact with mogul if your adjusting.....


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the bit of feedback guys (and gals). Cool Tubes have been purchased and a very excited licensed electrician is on the job with me.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Thanks for the bit of feedback guys (and gals). Cool Tubes have been purchased and a very excited licensed electrician is on the job with me.


Let us know how it goes.

I would have suggested being sure to use open rated lamps but cool tubes are another valid solution.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> I would have suggested being sure to use open rated lamps but cool tubes are another valid solution.


I will. Will be meeting with an electrical engineer very soon. Maybe he will tell us bare bulbs is OK. I just have to assume for now that they won't be OK so cool tubes is what Ive been preparing for.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I will. Will be meeting with an electrical engineer very soon. Maybe he will tell us bare bulbs is OK. I just have to assume for now that they won't be OK so cool tubes is what Ive been preparing for.


I would think that open rated bare bulbs 'might' pass code but they would still be a bad idea because of their vulnerability to things like people banging into them with tools or equipment and getting sprayed with water.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 11, 2018)

True that man. Code + Passing an Inspection is what will be in play I gather.


----------

